# Boer Saanen crosses??



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

I was just wondering since the opportunity has come up if anyone has crossed Boer with saanen and if so did it work out.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

And work out meaning good sized does that raise meaty kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, but definitely interested to know. We've toyed with buying a nice Saanen doe over the years, we love the looks of them and the size. I could imagine some nice kids. But around here it seems Nubian/Boer are the more popular crosses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are a large doe. You'd think they would. It seems like Nubian and LaMancha do a good job of meaty kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a saanen years ago but I only got a little buck that I sold as a wether. He was a pretty decent kid. I did see a doe a lady claimed to be a saanen X boer and her kids bred to a boer. Again pretty decent if they really were saanens, she once tried to sell me a boer X kiko and I talked to the breeder and it was actually a boer X Nubian so I don’t fully trust what she says.
Personally though I would try it. Even at market price on the kids it should pay for her feed if your not impressed with them and you should get your money back out of her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have a Saanen doe that we keep around for the extra milk. She is one of my first goats we acquired before we turned Boer goat crazy. Every year the Saanen is bred to a Boer buck. The kids are cute and grow well. In the past, as an experiment, I've bred the 50% Saanen/boer doe. The kids are just average and pretty much a waste of time from my perspective. My experience is the dam raised 1/2 Saanens are spooky things that really don't like people. We love the old Saanen doe we have though.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have provided my boer stud to a few different saanen does, hay buyers of ours. The kids have been average, nothing impressive really. The most impressive crosses I have seen have always been LaMancha /Boer, for some reason they take the blocky body style much better.


----------



## Somechicksgoats (Aug 14, 2017)

I cross mine with both lamancha and my alpines. They work out great, and people just love the taste of the meat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> I have provided my boer stud to a few different saanen does, hay buyers of ours. The kids have been average, nothing impressive really. The most impressive crosses I have seen have always been LaMancha /Boer, for some reason they take the blocky body style much better.


That's my favorite too! (Although saltey knows that lol) and they do come out stocky and for the life of me I really can't figure out why they do better then the Nubians which looking at Nubians you would think those would be the better cross. 
I have two alpines and once I look past the airplane ears and the dish face and just look at the body and ADG those are probably my second favorite dairy cross with a boer. I have bred the boer X lamancha back to boers and they just seem to get better but I have not kept a alpine X boer and bred back to a boer. My nephew wants want of these alpine cross girls and I will finally be able to see what those do, but of course that's like 2 years out :/ so no help right now


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> I have provided my boer stud to a few different saanen does, hay buyers of ours. The kids have been average, nothing impressive really. The most impressive crosses I have seen have always been LaMancha /Boer, for some reason they take the blocky body style much better.


I have seen LaMancha/Boer crosses and they do seem stouter than other dairy crosses.


----------



## julieannbinger (7 mo ago)

QNQ Boers said:


> I was just wondering since the opportunity has come up if anyone has crossed Boer with saanen and if so did it work out.


----------



## julieannbinger (7 mo ago)

julieannbinger said:


> View attachment 231423


My saateen Boer 6 week olds


----------

